# ارجو الافادة



## خلودي العتيبي (2 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم :sun:
ابقي اعرف اسماء مطاعم تسوي طعام حلال في سويسرا 
ما ابغي اكل ضفاضع يعطيكم العافيه  :sm3:
ياجماعه خلو بالكو يعطيكم العافيه اغلب البلدان الغير اسلاميه لازم تديرو بالكم من الطعام الغير مطابق للشريعه الاسلامية لحم خنزير او لحوم غير مذبوحة بالطريقه الشرعيه
لازم تعرفو منيح اي مكان تروحوه بالله عليكم


----------

